# Rally to France 2007 (Pets)



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi All 

Is there anyone there who is going on the MHF rally to France in April 2007 who are taking their pets? 

If so do they have a name & address of a vet on the French side who would examine their pets before returning to England. 

If not does anyone know where there is a register of vets in France who are in the vicinity of either Calais Docks or nearby, and just how far in advance would you have to book prior to the return journey. (We know that it must be no longer than 48 hours prior to the return journey). 

Look forward to your replies.

_________________
Truly Best Regards 

Eddy(D) & Lynda(D) 

From Plymouth in Devon where the don´t seem to shine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

We are not going to that rally but you can search for vets via:

www.pagesjaunes.fr

You will often find maps and can print the map off showing where the vet is. We usually call into the vet and make an appointment for our return visit. If we are travelling back say on a Sunday morning we make an appointment for 5pm on Friday.

It really depends on where you want to be, we tend to find a vets within a days drive to the port so that we do not have to hang around Calais but there are vets in Calais. Others have used a site where they will book the vets for you so maybe someone will tell you about that site, unfortunately we have never stayed there so cannot remember its name.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs and vets France*

Hi

The owner (or maybe the owners hubby or something) of this site works at the local vets.

http://www.campinglachaumiere.com/Chaumiereukdoc/presentchaum.html

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pets*

Hi again

We will probably be there too but not returning to the UK. Home will be Lake Garda by then. YIPPEE!!!!!!

Russell


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

*vets - Camping la Chaumiere*

The owner's wife, Bernadette, works at the vets in St Omer, near Calais. We have used the site and vets several times. Had a great time at the site and the visits to the vets were very good for us and Lucy. Some French vets insist on injections for the worm treatment but the vet in Saint Omer was very gentle and kind.

Hilary


----------



## Wanderer (May 10, 2005)

I agree with Walmer, La Chaumière is a loverly site and Bernadette and Guy (owners) are a loverly, very friendly couple who both speak good English. We booked for July this year by e-mail last Jan and Bernadette e-mailed back the vets booking there and then!
The vet was very good and kind, speaks good English and parking for the motorhome was easy.
We shall book there again for our return next year.


----------

